# أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

بسم ربنا يسوع 

دى أنواع الشباب...أحذروا يا بنات وخاليكم شاطرين 


أنواع الشباب ع النت


1- المأموص

ده بقى قاعد........ وحاطط ايده على زرار الزعل اي حاجة تقوليها تبقي بتقصديه

او بتقللي من شانه......... وبعد كام مرة كلام....... ممكن يقولك اديني نمرة تليفونك

ولما تعتذري....... هيقولك انا هحترم رغبتك وهيركبلك الوش الخشب......... ومن وقت

للتاني هتاخدي البلوك ف وشك.......... فنصيحه من اولها كده اديله بلوك وديليت

2- صاحب الدم الخفيف

ده خنيق...... ومتعرفيش مين الي خدعه....... وقاله ان دمه خفيف....... وكل كلامه قفشات
وضحك......... والمفروض انك تكوني مجامله وتضحكي......... بس منصحكيش تيجي على اعصابك

3- المودى

دي بقة شخصية بتتنوع كل يوم على حسب المود.......... هتحسي انك بتكلمي واحد

عنده انفصام فى الشخصية انهاردة رزين وعاقل.......... وبكرة لاسع......... وبعد يومين رخم



4- اللزقة

والنوع ده عايز حزم فى التعامل

معاه لأن كل كلامه انتي فين ؟ بتتاخري

في الرد ليه؟ انتي بتكلمي حد ؟؟ ياعم.......... وانت مالك

ليه ......ولو قلتيله ثواني هيقولك ليه رايحة فين؟ متتاخريش ... ايه

ده انتي لسه مجيتيش ؟؟؟

5-الناصح
صباح الصداع مع كل جمله هتقوليها......... هتاخدي نصيحة......... وفيه عرض خاص قولي

جملتين وخدي اربع نصايح......... العرض مستمر حتى نفاد الكمية ........ولو على

منتدى زينا كده هتلاقيه بيقولك ليه شيلتي

الصورة دي وحطيتي التانية


6- الحبيب

انا فيا جاذبية وكل البنات بتعجب بيا ....... ايام ما كنت ف الكليه

كنت عامل ازمه والبنات بتتخانق عليا...... الكارثةبقى ان اي جمله

هتقوليها هيفهم ان انتي معجبه........اصله مش بمزاجك هتحبيه يعني هتحبيه

7- حريقة بنات

ده بقى لو في منتدى تلاقيه مركز على كل البنات ومبيعملش

اي حاجة تانية غير كده......... الكوميدي بقى لما يتلخبط ويعتقد ان الأسم ده

انثوي

ويندمج وبعدين يطلع واحد صاحبه

8- الكداب
من اول الإسم والسن واي معلومة خدتيها كدب في كدب ومتعرفيش ليه ده بقى


9- العبيط

ده هتلاقيه على طول حاطط صورته....... وذنب عليكي تتفرجي.......... ويشيل الصورة دي يحط

التانية وكل شوية يفتح الكاميرا مع نفسه

10-المتزوج

ده ممكن يكون على النت من سنة 96 واتخرج واشتغل واتجوز وجاب عيال ولسه

قاعد يتعرف على بنات وكل ما يكلم واحدة يقنعها انه مش متجوز وبيدور

على عروسة وصباح السرحان ولو جربتي كل يوم تدخليله بايميل غير التاني

هتسمعي قصة حياته كل يوم مختلفة ​


----------



## سيزار (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

ياسلام ياختى ........ بصى يا مرمر انتم فاهمين الشات غلط .. ليه ما يكونش الشات دا وسيله لنقل الافكار بين الاشخاص العاقلين بينهم وبين بعض ومش عيب ولا حرام تناول الخبرات والمعلومات الازمه لتحسين سلوك الفرد ... علاوه على ان الشات ساعات بيكون مرايا للشخص الى بتكلم عبر شاشه الحاسب اى لما بيكون غلطان فى شىء ممكن نوجهه بتكلم كتير مثلا ممكن برضوا نوجهه .. عباره عن حلقه تواصل بين افراد المجتمع المختلفه لتعلم حاضره او اسلوب عصرى له فهمه الخاص ويجب تناوله كا معلومه او سلوك ممكن نعرف منه ليه او لماذا هذا السلوك 
وشكرا وكل عام وانتم بخير


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

أرحمنى يارب من سيزار 
ماشى كلام جميل اوى اوى
هاتلى شاب بقى وانا عايزة شاب واحد بس
بيعمل شات علشان كلامك ده 
واحد مش بيعمل شات علشان خاطر البنات 
ولو لقيته لو يعنى أبقى قوله مرمر بتسلم عليك 
وأكتبى الميل بتاعه 
هههههههههههههههههههههههههه

شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورت الموضوع 

اه صحيح وأنت طيب ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*كفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاية 
حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرام 
الأفترى وحش 

يا عم سيزار مرمر زى اختنا و ما بنزعلش منها (كلام بينى وبينك اتقى شرهم احسن)​*


----------



## سيزار (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> أرحمنى يارب من سيزار
> ماشى كلام جميل اوى اوى
> هاتلى شاب بقى وانا عايزة شاب واحد بس
> بيعمل شات علشان كلامك ده
> ...



*********************************
ياااااااااااااااااااااارب احمنى من مرمر يارب .. يارب شوفلها عريس وعريس يكون سى السيد بجد وابقى افتكرينىب الخير يا مرمر وابقى قولى فين ايامك ياسيزار يا نبهتنى وانا معملتش ب النصيحه 
وسلميلى على الشات بقى 
ههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## سيزار (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *كفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاية
> حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرام
> الأفترى وحش
> 
> يا عم سيزار مرمر زى اختنا و ما بنزعلش منها (كلام بينى وبينك اتقى شرهم احسن)​*



**********************
صدقنى يا يوحنا انت خساره فى اى بنت انت دهب لعلمك وبتشترى دماغك ياااااااريت اكون زيك لكن الطبع يغلب التطبع ....
هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *كفـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــاية
> حــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــرام
> الأفترى وحش
> 
> يا عم سيزار مرمر زى اختنا و ما بنزعلش منها (كلام بينى وبينك اتقى شرهم احسن)​*



أرحمنى كمان ياربى من يوحنا 
حرام ايه بس...
هى دى فعلا الرجالة بس مش كلهم يعنى بصراحة 
يعنى ممكن يكون الربع كويسين 
يدخلوا المنتدى زى يوحنا وسيزار كده 
علشان ربنا يوعدهم بواحدة زى مرمر يزهقوها قصدى هى اللى تزهقهم ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا للمرور ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ميرسى يا سيزار وربنا يهديهم علينا​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*لأ غلبانة ما علش مش هنزهقك تانى خالص هو احنا قدك يا قمر​*
يا تويتــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــى انتى فين


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



سيزار قال:


> *********************************
> ياااااااااااااااااااااارب احمنى من مرمر يارب .. يارب شوفلها عريس وعريس يكون سى السيد بجد وابقى افتكرينىب الخير يا مرمر وابقى قولى فين ايامك ياسيزار يا نبهتنى وانا معملتش ب النصيحه
> وسلميلى على الشات بقى
> ههههههههههههههههههه



هههههههههههههههههههه
ليه بس كده يا عم سيزار 
بتدعى عليا بعريس وكمان سى السيد وهلاقيه فين انشاء الله ده
انت مش عيزنى اتجوز ولا ايه هههههههههههههههههه
انا بقى هدعيلك بست السيد وطبعا فى منهم كتيييييير
يلا يا سيزار ربنا يوفقك هههههههههههههههه
ماشى هأبقى أسلملك على الشات وانت كمان متنساش تسلملى على....
ههههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ميرسى يا سيزار وربنا يهديهم علينا​*



ههههههههههههههههههههه
عجبانى اوى الدعوة دى منك يا يوحنا 
تقبـــــل منه يارب ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا حول الله دا الولاد دول من غيرهم مش هيبقى فى حاجة اسمها شات الزمن الجميل
هههههههههههههههههههههه 
و بعدبن مسألتيش نفسك يا ست مرمر انوا من اى نوع من الانواع دى!!!
و هى الولاد بس الى طلعان عينيهم و كلهم بلاوى!!!!​


----------



## سيزار (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

قشطه يا روكى ادينى كمان وسمعنى هههههههههههههههههههههههه الجاله موجوده يا ست مرمر ههههههههه .. نورت يا روكى ولو عايز مساعده ما تتكسفش اخوك سيزار موجود ههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ايوا اسخنوا عليها قوى كده علشان تعملنا بلوك احنا التلاتة دى شكلها مرشحة لمنصب كبير فى المنتدى 
امال جايبه الجبروت ده كله منين​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



R0O0O0KY قال:


> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> لا حول الله دا الولاد دول من غيرهم مش هيبقى فى حاجة اسمها شات الزمن الجميل
> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> و بعدبن مسألتيش نفسك يا ست مرمر انوا من اى نوع من الانواع دى!!!
> و هى الولاد بس الى طلعان عينيهم و كلهم بلاوى!!!!​



معلش يارب سامحنى واسمع منى 
ارحمنى كمان من الواد روكى ده ههههههههههههه
ادخل اى شات يا واد ياروكى وشوف فى الشات العام هتلاقى ايه 
ممكن اتعرف على بنت محترمة 
ممكن اتعرف على صديقة 
انا اسمى.... ممكن بنت للصداقة.....إلخ 
ااااااااااايه مش بتدخل الشات خالص ولا ايه ؟!!
عمرك شفت بقى بنت كاتبه كده 
هو اكيد فى بس مش كتير زى الولاد 
وكماااااااااان اسمع منى نصيحة 
اعمل لنفسك ميل باسم بنت وادخل وشوووووف اد ايه ايميلات ولاد هتدخلك 
وأنا مستنية النتيجة أهوووووو
معلش ياروكى عذراك الحقيقة مرة ههههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا للمرور ​


----------



## R0O0O0KY (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



سيزار قال:


> قشطه يا روكى ادينى كمان وسمعنى هههههههههههههههههههههههه الجاله موجوده يا ست مرمر ههههههههه .. نورت يا روكى ولو عايز مساعده ما تتكسفش اخوك سيزار موجود ههههههههههه​



ههههههههههههههه الله يخليك يا سيزار منتحرمش يا باشا
بس يااااااااااااااريت منسكتلهمش:a63::a63: ههههههههههههههههه ​


----------



## سيزار (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايوا اسخنوا عليها قوى كده علشان تعملنا بلوك احنا التلاتة دى شكلها مرشحة لمنصب كبير فى المنتدى
> امال جايبه الجبروت ده كله منين​*



------------------------------------
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

ربنا عطيها صحه حرام عليكم بطلوا حسد فى البنت ... وقعت ولا ايه هههه :yahoo:هههه
معلش يا مرمر مش قصده ... بس سؤال هو صحيح انتى مرشحه للاشراف سؤال برىء 
وشكرا للتنبيه يا يوحنا ههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايوا اسخنوا عليها قوى كده علشان تعملنا بلوك احنا التلاتة دى شكلها مرشحة لمنصب كبير فى المنتدى
> امال جايبه الجبروت ده كله منين​*



ههههههههههههههههههه
هههههههههههههههههههههههه
حلووووووووووة لا متخفش مش هعمل بلوك 
انا بحترم حرية الراى جدا
وياريت بقى تورونى راااااااااايكم كده يا شاطرين 
جبروت كمان هههههههههههههههههه
ماشى ​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



سيزار قال:


> ------------------------------------
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
كفاية بقى ايه ده حسدتونى 
ارد عليكم ازاااااى دلوقتى ههههههههههههههه
ماشى علشان خاطرك يا سيزار 
لا صدقنى ولا مترشحة ولا حاجة 
قاعدة لكم هههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (8 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

ياساااااااااااااتر مش بيسكتوا غير لما ازعق ههههههههههههه
ولا شايفة رد سيزار لما قولتله هات شاب واحد 
ولا شايفة رد روكى 
وهى دى الرجاااااااااااااالة 
حســــــبى الله ونعم الوكيل 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ايه الحكايه كلكم علي البنت هو مفيش ستات وراها ولا ايه*
*لا نحن هنا*
*وبعدين هي كلمه الحق بتزعل في الزمن دا ولا ايه*
*الاخ سيزار والاخ روكي والاخ يوحنا*
*عايزه اقولكم اني لو البنت كرهت نفسها او كرهت انها تدخل نت او شات*
*اتاكد انه الراجل هو السبب*
*اللي من كتر لزقته يكرهك انك تعمل حاجه*
*واسخنوا يا رجاله وماله*
*احنا كمان موجودين واتفرجوا علي الستات* لما تسخن​ههههههههه


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه الحكايه كلكم علي البنت هو مفيش ستات وراها ولا ايه*
> *لا نحن هنا*
> *وبعدين هي كلمه الحق بتزعل في الزمن دا ولا ايه*
> *الاخ سيزار والاخ روكي والاخ يوحنا*
> ...



ههههههههههههههههههههههههه
لا متخفيش طبعا يا ميرو 
انا اقدر اتحداهم كلهم واديكى شايفة اهووو ههههههههههههههه
وشكرا يا جميل وعيزاكى بقى تفرجيهم 
لما الستات بتتحدى بتعمل اااااااااااايه هههههههههههههههههههه
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*تفتكروا لسه فى حاجة تتعمل انتوا قومتوا بالواجب وزيادة 
الرحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمة​*:010105~332::186fx::017165~155:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *تفتكروا لسه فى حاجة تتعمل انتوا قومتوا بالواجب وزيادة
> الرحـــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــــمة​*:010105~332::186fx::017165~155:



هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه
ايه ياميرو انتى شايفة ان هما عملوا اى حاجة 
الواحد بردوا بينسى بسرعة ههههههههههههههههه
معلش بقى يا يوحنا مش عارفة اقولك ايه 
اهم كلهم خلعوا وسبوك لوحدك هههههههههههههههههههه
ايوة صح الرحمة من عندك يارب ​


----------



## mero_engel (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*شفتي يا مرمر من غير ما نعمل اي حاجه لسه ملحقناش نقوم بالواجب وبنقول يا هادي*
*كلهم هربوا*
*ويعني يا يوحنا صعبت عليا خلاص كفايه عليك كده دلوقتي*
*عشان تعرف اني الستات قلبها ابيض وحنينه ازاي *
*مش زي ناس*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

أيوة طبعا يا ميرو شايفة اهو 
معلش بقى يا يوحنا ربنا يوعدك يابنى باللى يدافع عنك 
هههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



mero_engel قال:


> *ايه الحكايه كلكم علي البنت هو مفيش ستات وراها ولا ايه*
> *لا نحن هنا*
> *وبعدين هي كلمه الحق بتزعل في الزمن دا ولا ايه*
> *الاخ سيزار والاخ روكي والاخ يوحنا*
> ...


************************************
*******************************************
اهى رطنت ب البلدى ميرو انجل هههههههههههههههههههه

ليه بس كدا يا بنتى تقدرى تكسرى جبل كدا بشاكوش صغير او تقدرى تحفرى حفره عميقه من غير معدات حفر ملائمه للحفر ... ههههههههههه... 
ما تتعبيش نفسك يا بنتى وارضى ب الامر الواقع الرجاله رجاله والبنات بنات .. صعب الرجل يأخد دور المرأه وصعب جد ااا جدااا المرأه تأخد دوووووووووووور الراجل


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*لا تراجع ولا استسلام​*olling::t32:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

ما تتعبيش نفسك يا بنتى وارضى ب الامر الواقع الرجاله رجاله والبنات بنات .. صعب الرجل يأخد دور المرأه وصعب جد ااا جدااا المرأه تأخد دوووووووووووور الراجل[/SIZE][/COLOR][/QUOTE]

وبعدين بقى فى عم سيزار ده...:t9:
كفاية هزار بقى يا سيزار علشان فى النهاية بيقلب بضحك وانا مش بحب كده
ههههههههههههههههههههههههه

استنى بقى فى جملة قولتها مش عارفة ابلعهالك بصراحة 
انت متعرفش ولا ايه...... اسمع نصيحة منى 
أنا معاك ان الست ست والراجل راجل....ولكن 
ان صعب أوى على الراجل أن يقوم بدور الام..لكن سهل أوى أوى للأم ان تقوم بدور الاب 
وكمان صعب اوى اوى على الرجال انهم يقوموا بالاعمال المنزلية..لكن سهل اوى اوى ان الست تشتغل زيها زى الراجل 
وأكيد أنت بتشوف كده..... 
وأمشى بقى لحسن أنا خلاص :heat:
هههههههههه​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

اااااااايه يا شباب.....
امال فين سيزار ويوحنا وروكى :yahoo::yahoo:
طيب انا كده خلاص عرفت ردهم هههههههههههههههههههههه
يلا اشوفك فى الموضوع الجديد بقى :beee:
ههههههههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ايه انا موجود فى حد بيدور عليا يا سيزار
هما فاكرين ان الرجالة هيخافوا ولا ايه




روكى و سيزار جايين فى السكة ​*:dance:  :dance:  :dance:​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه انا موجود فى حد بيدور عليا يا سيزار
> هما فاكرين ان الرجالة هيخافوا ولا ايه
> 
> 
> ...



ده يوحنا موجود اهو... يافرحتى :ura1::ura1:
امال مش شايفة ردك الجميل يعنى هههههههههههههه
ماشى مستنية اهو :thnk0001:
ابعتله يارب سيزار وروكى ده يوحنا ده شكله غلبان :act23:​


----------



## gift (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

ميرسي ليك حلوة


----------



## Coptic MarMar (9 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



gift قال:


> ميرسي ليك حلوة



ميرسى لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## mero_engel (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ايه انا موجود فى حد بيدور عليا يا سيزار​*
> *هما فاكرين ان الرجالة هيخافوا ولا ايه*​
> 
> 
> ...


 
*واضح فعلا يا يوحنا انك غلبان جدا وشكل الاثنين اللي انت ماشي معاهم هيغرقوك ويدبسوك انت لوحدك معانا ويهربوا هما بجلدهم*
*وساعتها يابني مش هتستحمل في ايدنا*
*الحق نفسك انت كمان وانفد بعمرك*
*وكمان بتقول مشتنيهم في السكه هما ادولك خط السير*
*طيب لما يوصلو دا لو جم فعلا ابقي بلغني*
​


----------



## christin (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*كلامك كله صح يامرمر
هم بس اللي عاوزين يخبوا الحقيقه مع انها واضحه*


----------



## جيلان (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*عندك حق يا بت يا مرمر
هى دى دماغ الولاد فى الشات
بس ايه يا بت الكلام ده خليتيهم طلعو يجرو
بس متقلقيش قريب حنقيم عليهم الحد ونستريح هههههههههههههه*


----------



## سيزار (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

مين دا الى يسيب يوحنا هنا لوحده دا يوحنا دا حبيبى والى يقربله هحدفه ب الطووووووووووب بس طوب عن طوووووووووووب يفرق كتير

يا يوحنا يا جبار همشى                              وراك وخليها ناااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااار


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ربنا يخليك لينا ياريس و ما يحرمنيش ابدا منك يا باشا يا اسد الأسود
ماشى يا جيلان انتى وكريستين خلى مرمر تنفعك انتى وهيا 
مرمر ابقى فكرى فى حزب جديد 
حزب المطلقات على ايديكى يا ريسة​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ربنا يخليك لينا ياريس و ما يحرمنيش ابدا منك يا باشا يا اسد الأسود
ماشى يا جيلان انتى وكريستين خلى مرمر تنفعك انتى وهيا 
مرمر ابقى فكرى فى حزب جديد 
حزب المطلقات على ايديكى يا ريسة​*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (10 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ربنا يخليك لينا ياريس و ما يحرمنيش ابدا منك يا باشا يا اسد الأسود
ماشى يا جيلان انتى وكريستين خلى مرمر تنفعك انتى وهيا 
مرمر ابقى فكرى فى حزب جديد 
حزب المطلقات على ايديكى يا ريسة​*


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*لعلمك يا يوحنا يوم ما هيبقي في مطلقات مش هيبقي بسببنا احنا البنات وحزبنا*
*هيبقي بسببكوا انتوا يا رجاله*​


----------



## الملك العقرب (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

تاني انتي انا لسة مبطلتيش يا بنتي ربنا يكرمك روحي طلعي عقدك في منتدي تاني عشان احنا اصلا مخنوقين من الحياه مش هتيجي انتي تكملي علينا انا عارف مين دخلك المنتدي و لية حساب معاه بعد كدا يا رب احمينا من مرمر و من كل قوات العدو


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



الملك العقرب قال:


> تاني انتي انا لسة مبطلتيش يا بنتي ربنا يكرمك روحي طلعي عقدك في منتدي تاني عشان احنا اصلا مخنوقين من الحياه مش هتيجي انتي تكملي علينا انا عارف مين دخلك المنتدي و لية حساب معاه بعد كدا يا رب احمينا من مرمر و من كل قوات العدو



*مش هارد عليكى يا ميرو غير بكلام الملك العقرب 
وبعدين انتى بتقولى اننا مش هنقدر عليكم وبعد كدة راجعة تقولى لو بقى فى مطلقات هيبقى بسببنا
 ايه يا قطة مش واثقين فى نفسكم و لا ايه​*:a63: :a63: :a63: :a63: :a63:​


----------



## mero_engel (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *مش هارد عليكى يا ميرو غير بكلام الملك العقرب ​*
> ​


'طبعا مش هترد عليا
اصلي هترد عليا تقول ايه اكيد معنكش رد ترد بيه عليا
انتوا يا استاذ يوحنا يا كبير اخركم كلام
​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



الملك العقرب قال:


> تاني انتي انا لسة مبطلتيش يا بنتي ربنا يكرمك روحي طلعي عقدك في منتدي تاني عشان احنا اصلا مخنوقين من الحياه مش هتيجي انتي تكملي علينا انا عارف مين دخلك المنتدي و لية حساب معاه بعد كدا يا رب احمينا من مرمر و من كل قوات العدو



ايه ده ايه ده !!! هو العقرب رجع تانى :act23:
طيب مش هبطل بقى هتعمل ايه يعنى ؟:nunu0000:
اطلع عقدى كمان...بقى كده ماشى ماشى 
هههههههههههههههههههههههه 
ماشى ياعقرب سهلة انا مش هرد عليك غير بمواضيعى 
وليك يــــــــــــوم :ura1:​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



marmar_maroo قال:


> ايه ده ايه ده !!! هو العقرب رجع تانى :act23:
> طيب مش هبطل بقى هتعمل ايه يعنى ؟:nunu0000:
> اطلع عقدى كمان...بقى كده ماشى ماشى
> هههههههههههههههههههههههه
> ...



******************************************
احلى حاجه فيكى مش هرد عليك غير بمواضيعى ... هههههى هههههىى..
ويك ويك ويك ويك ههههههههههههه 
سلاح ابو لهب :act19:


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

أصل انا مش بعرف اكتب شعر يا سيزار :t33:
وانت عارف بقى مواضيعى شكلها ايه 
ههههههههههههههههه
اللهم بلغت​


----------



## sandra2000 (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

والى يسمع لحد فيهم ياخد فوق دماغه 

انتى الى تستاهلى ده 

بتكلميهم ليه اصلا

هما كده كلهم صنف واحد


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



sandra2000 قال:


> والى يسمع لحد فيهم ياخد فوق دماغه
> 
> انتى الى تستاهلى ده
> 
> ...



ههههههههههههههههه
ايوة صح انا اللى استاهل يا ساندرا سامحينى 
بس يلا هعملهم ايه بقى 
وبعدين لحسن يفكرونا خايفين ولا مش عارفين نرد عليهم 
دى تبقى مصيبة بقى :a82:
شكرا لمرورك يا جميل ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## christ my lord (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*موضوع تحفة بجد ... وبينى وبينك .. الكلام دة بيحصل فعلا :smil12:*​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوساب قال:


> *ههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
> *موضوع تحفة بجد ... وبينى وبينك .. الكلام دة بيحصل فعلا :smil12:*​



وشهد شاهد من أهلها :new8:
ميرسى لكلامك يا يوساب وصدقنى انا عارفة ان الكلام ده بيحصل فعلا 
بس هنقول لمين بقى...
فين سيزار ييجى يشــــــوف :mus13:
شكرا لشجاعتك يا يوساب ونورت الموضوع​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*شجاعة مين يا طنط ده بيشتغلك​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *شجاعة مين يا طنط ده بيشتغلك​*



ههههههههههههههههه
يسلام طيب قولى هيشتغلنى ليه 
هو انا ماسكة عصاية ولا ايه 
دى حرية راى شخصية يا يوحنا 
والراجل قال رأيقه :t16::t16:
أيه اللى مزعلك انت بقى يا جميل؟
صحيح كلمة الحق تزعل ​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*احرجتينى 
اما من جهة العصاية ياريتها عصاية دى ايد هون​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *احرجتينى
> اما من جهة العصاية ياريتها عصاية دى ايد هون​*



أحرجتـــك :yahoo::yahoo::yahoo: يارب على طول ههههههههههه
أنا بردوا بتاعت ايد الهون يا يوحنا :spor22:
وحتى لو كانت ايد الهون...
يوساب قال رأيه بجد من غير ماحتى نقول قول 
معلش معلش بقى استحمل
يوساب اخوك بردوا بس عارف الشباب على النت أكتر منك 
أنا بحب أهدى النفوس بس هههههههههههه​


----------



## سيزار (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

فيلم صراع مع حزب النساء الذى يتزعمه مرمر الرئيسه 
والاخت ميرو انجل والاخت بنت الفادى
وفى اخر الفليم لو شوفتيه 
هتلاقينى مضروب بأيد الهون من الزعيمه 
والى هتقطعنى ميرو انجل الى معها كياس سوداء
والى هتصلى عليا بنت الفادى 
شوفتيه ولا لسه 
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه  هههههههههههههه​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (11 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*ما عاش ولا كان اللى يمسك يا ريس 
شوية قطط هيخوفوا الأسود
هههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## mero_engel (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



سيزار قال:


> فيلم صراع مع حزب النساء الذى يتزعمه مرمر الرئيسه​
> والاخت ميرو انجل والاخت بنت الفادى
> وفى اخر الفليم لو شوفتيه
> هتلاقينى مضروب بأيد الهون من الزعيمه
> ...


 
*الله حلو اوووي الفيلم دا انا بحب افلام الرعب*
*بس هتبقي فيه ضحايا كتيرررررررررررررررررررررر*
*والدم هيبقي للركب:ura1:*​


----------



## mero_engel (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



يوحنا/نصر قال:


> *ما عاش ولا كان اللى يمسك يا ريس ​*
> *شوية قطط هيخوفوا الأسود*
> 
> *هههههههههههههههههههههه*​


*يوحنا هو سيزار دفعلك فلوس ولا ايه انا حاه انك اتوليت المحاماه عنه*​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*لا يا ست ميرو بس سيزار مسئولياته فى الحزب اكبر من انه يرد على كلامكم ال؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟​*:beee: :beee: :beee:​


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*وانتى يا ست مرمر انتى على طول كدة بتصدقى اى حاجة تحرجى مين يا طنط 
ده انا كنت باجاملك لكن واضح انه ما بيتمرش فيكوا حاجة 
فعلا قطط تاكلوا وتنكروا​*
:spor22: :t32: :spor22:​


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*الله   الله
الواحد يغيب يومين يلائى الرجالة عاملين حزب وبيردو علينا كمان
دى هاصت بئى
لا يامرمر  احنا لازم نتحرك  دول عايزين وقفة
بمشيئة الله تعالى سنقيم الحد على يوحنا وسيزر رئيص العصابة لنتخلص من الزنديق الفاسق واذا لم يتراجع عن موقفه سنقوم باغتياله وانا من موقعى هذا ابيح دمائه ودماء كل من يهرطق بمثل هذه الكلمات الكافرة والسلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*مش قولتلك يا سيزار نايمين على ودانهم 

ايه يا جيلان انتى تبع حزب اهل الكهف
ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه​*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*الله الله
الواحد يغيب يومين يلائى الرجالة عاملين حزب وبيتكلمو كمان
والقطط المغمضة فتحت
لا يابت يا مرمر دول عايزين وقفة
وبمشيئة الله تعالى سنقيم الحد على يوحنا وسيزر رئيس العصابة الزنديق الفاسق واذا لم يتراجع عن موقفه سيتم اغتياله وانا من موقعى هذا  ابيح دماء هذا المهرطق و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## جيلان (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*الله الله
الواحد يغيب يومين يلائى الرجالة عاملين حزب وبيتكلمو كمان
والقطط المغمضة فتحت
لا يابت يا مرمر دول عايزين وقفة
وبمشيئة الله تعالى سنقيم الحد على يوحنا وسيزر رئيس العصابة الزنديق الفاسق واذا لم يتراجع عن موقفه سيتم اغتياله وانا من موقعى هذا  ابيح دماء هذا المهرطق و السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته*


----------



## يوحنا/نصر (12 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

*و عليكم السلا م ورحمة الله وبركاته خلصتى يا شاطرة 
ورينا نفسك يا 
نونونونوووووووووووووو​*


----------



## Coptic MarMar (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

معلش بقى يا جيلان...
مانتى عارفة الرجاله بقى وعلى رايك القطط المغمضة فتحت
يلا حرام بردوا نسبوهم يفتحوا شوية قبل ما..... ولا بلاش
ههههههههههههههههههههه
ميرسى ليكى يا جيلان ونورتى الموضوع ​


----------



## سيزار (13 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

ادا ادا ........... جى جى منتى كنتى يابنتى بعيد عن الحوار الظاهر مرمر السبب معلش هو السوس مش بيخلص 
لكى يوم


----------



## فيبى 2010 (15 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*

هههههههههههههههههههههه
را ئع بجد الموضوع يا مرمر 
وانا متفقة معاكى جدا فى انواع الشباب دى
ميرسى ليكى​


----------



## Coptic MarMar (16 نوفمبر 2007)

*رد على: أنواع الشباب على النت....حــــوش يارب عنا*



فيبى 2010 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههههههه
> را ئع بجد الموضوع يا مرمر
> وانا متفقة معاكى جدا فى انواع الشباب دى
> ميرسى ليكى​



ميرسى لمرورك يا فيبى ونورتى الموضوع​


----------

